# Software > Ασφάλεια >  AP-Link abuse Database

## wiresounds

Βλέποντας όλο και περισσότερο τελευταία τα διάφορες προσπάθειες που γίνονται για να hackευθούν AP και links, προτείνω σε αυτό το thread *να γίνεται αναλυτική αναφορά του συμβάντος και δήλωση της MAC address που το προκάλεσε*.

Έτσι οι υπόλοιποι θα μπορούν να λάβουν τα μέτρα τους αν επιθυμούν κάτι τέτοιο, μπλοκάροντας αυτές τις MAC.

Παρακαλείστε να μην σχολιάζεται εδώ, μόνο να κάνετε αναφορές. *Αν κάποια MAC όμως που έχει αναφερθεί, σας δημιουργήσει και σε εσάς πρόβλημα, να το αναφέρεται ώστε να έχει και το κατάλληλο priority στο MAC filtering*.

Ας μείνει αυτό το thread τεχνικό. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## vegos

> Βλέποντας όλο και περισσότερο τελευταία τα διάφορες προσπάθειες που γίνονται για να hackευθούν AP και links, προτείνω σε αυτό το thread *να γίνεται αναλυτική αναφορά του συμβάντος και δήλωση της MAC address που το προκάλεσε*.
> 
> Έτσι οι υπόλοιποι θα μπορούν να λάβουν τα μέτρα τους αν επιθυμούν κάτι τέτοιο, μπλοκάροντας αυτές τις MAC.
> 
> Παρακαλείστε να μην σχολιάζεται εδώ, μόνο να κάνετε αναφορές. *Αν κάποια MAC όμως που έχει αναφερθεί, σας δημιουργήσει και σε εσάς πρόβλημα, να το αναφέρεται ώστε να έχει και το κατάλληλο priority στο MAC filtering*.
> 
> Ας μείνει αυτό το thread τεχνικό. Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


Μια mac δημιούργησε πρόβλημα στο link vegos-nasos (username zhan κάπως έτσι), αλλά την άλλαζε την mac συνέχεια.... Οπότε δεν την έχουμε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

00:02:2D:22:AE:E8

Παλιότερα συνδεόταν όποτε μπορούσε στο AP ή στα bbones και επαίρνε IP από DHCP. Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί ακόμη.

----------


## cirrus

MAC: 00:0E:35:9B:15:7A με DHCP name: Jfotopoulos.
Έχει συνδεθεί και στο λινκ cirrus-seraph αλλά και στο cirrus-stardust.

----------


## Acinonyx

DHCPREQUEST for 10.2.16.5 from 00:0e:35:e9:16:99 (grathq506b) via eth0

Είναι ο ίδιος με την MAC που έδωσα από πανω. Προφανώς άλλαξε υπολογιστή η κάρτα ή MAC. Θυμήθηκα το grath.

ΕΙΔΕ ΤΟ POST ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ!!!

Δεν σε έχω κάνει ακόμη ban. Σε παρακολουθώ όμως να δω τι κάνεις όταν συνδέεσαι.  ::

----------


## tsrak

> DHCPREQUEST for 10.2.16.5 from 00:0e:35:e9:16:99 (grathq506b) via eth0
> 
> Είναι ο ίδιος με την MAC που έδωσα από πανω. Προφανώς άλλαξε υπολογιστή η κάρτα ή MAC. Θυμήθηκα το grath.
> 
> ΕΙΔΕ ΤΟ POST ΚΑΙ ΞΑΝΑΧΤΥΠΗΣΕ!!!
> 
> Δεν σε έχω κάνει ακόμη ban. Σε παρακολουθώ όμως να δω τι κάνεις όταν συνδέεσαι.


Το grathq506b πρέπει να είναι το hostname ή το όνομα του υπολογιστή. 
Συνήθως τέτοια hostnames έχουν τα laptops που έχουν preinstalled XP πάνω. Η εταιρίες όταν εγκαθιστούν τα XP βάζουν και ένα hostname. Μάλλον σημαίνει gr(eece)ath(ens)q506b 

Έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι ανάλογο, όταν συνδέομαι με το laptop μου στον κόμβο μου. Ο κόμβος μου log-αρει ένα συγκεκριμένο hostname το οποίο από ότι θυμάμαι περιέχει και τα γράμματα hp μέσα (λόγω που έχω HP laptop) οποιαδήποτε pcmcia και να έχει το laptop πάνω. Φυσικά και μπορεί να αλλάξει το όνομα αυτό του laptop βέβαια, αλλά όσοι δεν το ξέρουν την πατάνε έτσι!  :: 

Αν συνδεθεί λοιπόν κάποια μέρα κάποιος στον κόμβο σου που στο όνομά του να περιέχονται τα γράμματα hp μέσα, μπορεί να είμαι εγώ. Μην προσπαθήσεις πάντως να με παρακολουθήσεις, στο λέω εκ των προτέρων ότι δεν θα βγάλεις άκρη!  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Εσύ είσαι ωρε;  ::

----------

